# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  شيء من سيرة والدي. سليمان بن إبراهيم الفعيم

## محمد طه شعبان

انتقل والدي إبراهيم بن عبدالرحمن بن سليمان الفعيم إلى رحمة الله صبيحة يوم الأربعاء الموافق 13/ 5/ 1441هـ عن عمرٍ قارب الخامسة والتسعين بعد معاناة شديدة مع المرض - أسأل الله ألَّا يحرمه أجرَ معاناته وآلامه - فقد كان في الأشهر الخمسة الأخيرة من حياته طريحَ الفراش في المستشفى متنقلًا بين قسم الترقيد وقسم العناية.
والدي رحمه الله ينتمي إلى ذلك الجيل الفريد الذي تميز باهتمامه بالعمل بعيدًا عن الجدل، قلة فيهم متعلمون، لكنَّ كثيرًا منهم عاملون موفقون.
كان أميًّا لم يتعلم، ولا يحفظ إلا قصار السور، لكن منذ وعيت على الدنيا لم أذكر أنه فاتته تكبيرة الإحرام، حتى أقعده الكبر والمرض، تخنقه العَبرةُ كلما تحدث عن عدم استطاعته الصلاة مع الجماعة.
عندما أصابه الخرَفُ والنسيان، كان حديثه الوقت وهل أذن المؤذن؟ فربما دعانا في منتصف الليل أكثر من مرة للسؤال عن الوقت، وكم بقي على وقت الصلاة، مع أنه في أحيان كثيرة إذا كبَّر تكبيرة الإحرام أضاع ما بعدها.
لسانه رطب بذكر الله، لا نعلم باشتداد المرض عليه إلا إذا سمعنا لهجه بذكر الله المتواصل بصوت مرتفع مِلؤه التذللُ والانكسار لله، حتى إنه لا يرد على من يخاطبه لانهماكه بالذكر.
كان واصلَ الرحم بأقاربه، وربما سافر السفر البعيد لزيارة أحد أقاربه ممن هو في منزلة أولاده، وربما أحفاده.
كان حريصًا على صلاتنا جماعةً مع المسلمين، وكان يحاسبنا حسابًا عسيرًا عندما كنا صغارًا على فوات الصلاة ولو ركعة واحدة، كما كان يشجعنا على الطاعات ويكافئنا بالمال إذا ختمنا القرآن الكريم في رمضان.
عاش يتيمَ الأب في حياة قاسية صعبة، وكان يعيل أمَّه وأخواتِه من عرق جبينه وكدِّ يده، يحدثنا في مرارة بأنه ذهب مرةً من بلدتهم البرجسية إلى عنيزة التي تبعد عنهم قريبًا من خمسين كيلومترًا، وعمره دون الثامنة؛ من أجل أن يبيع حطبًا في سوق عنيزة، ويشتريَ حاجات لأهله، وكيف أنه لم يعرف الطريق؟ وخشي أن يضلَّ الطريق ويهلك، لولا أن منَّ الله عليه بلقاء عمٍّ له.
هذه الحياة الشاقة جعلت منه رجلًا عصاميًّا صاحبَ جَلَدٍ وصبر في طلب الرزق، فقد تنقل في سبيل ذلك إلى بلدان كثيرة؛ منها: الكويت والرياض وبريدة والغاط والبطين وغيرها، وقد حدثني أحد أهالي الغاط ممن عرفه مزارعًا في بلدة الغاط، فقال: كان وقت حصاد القمح يركب الحصادة من بعد صلاة الفجر ومعه صميل لبن، ولا ينزل منها إلا مع غروب الشمس، طيلة وقت الحصاد الذي قد يصل إلى أكثر من الشهر.
اشتُهر بمعرفة أنساب جماعته، وكان يقصده الناس للسؤال والاستفادة من ذلك.
أنيس المجلس صاحب رواية وحكايات ونكت، لا تُملُّ مجالسته ولا تتكرر أحاديثه.
كان كافًّا أذاه عن المسلمين، وكم شهِد الناس أيام مرضه، وفي جنازته بطيبته وسماحته وسلامة جانبه! وفي الحديث: ((مرت جنازةٌ على نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه فأُثني عليها خيرًا، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: وجبت، وجبت، وجبت، ومرت جنازة أخرى فذُكرت بشرٍّ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: وجبت، وجبت، وجبت، قال عمر: فدًى لك أبي وأمي، مُرَّ بجنازة، فأُثني عليها خيرًا، فقلتَ: وجبت، وجبت، وجبت، ومُرَّ بجنازة، فأُثني عليها شرًّا، فقلتَ: وجبت، وجبت، وجبت؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من أثنيتم عليه خيرًا وجبت له الجنة، ومن أثنيتم عليه شرًّا وجبت له النار، أنتم شهداء الله في الأرض، أنتم شهداء الله في الأرض، أنتم شهداء الله في الأرض))؛ [أخرجه مسلم].
أسأل الله أن يغفر لوالدي ووالدتي ويرحمهما، ويُكرِم نزلهما، ويوسِّع مدخلهما، ويجعل قبرهما روضة من رياض الجنة، ويُعليَ منزلتهما في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة، ويجمعنا بهما مع النبيين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقًا.
سليمان بن إبراهيم الفعيم
ظهيرة السبت الموافق 16 جمادى الأولى من عام 1441 للهجرة
رابط الموضوع: https://www.alukah.net/culture/0/138148/#ixzz6AvslDve3

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأكرم نزله وارزق أهله الصبر والثبات،وألحقنا به مسلمين يارب العالمين.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة 
مقالة قصيرة ولكنها تدخل القلب

----------


## السليماني

رحمه الله وغفر لنا وله ولوالدينا ولجميع المسلمين .

----------

